# Moisture meters



## edward knox (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi I don't know if is the right section to ask in, but what kind of meter do you use. Didnt know if there was a big difference. I'm looking to purchase on and don't know anything about them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2017)

I've got one of the cheap pin meters from the big box store. I think it's a 'general' brand meter. Not sure how accurate it is, but it's close enough for government work.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2017)

Same general. It works


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2017)

I've got a general as well from Lowes, think it was about $25. Been fine for me. I think the key is to get a piece of wood you know is dry, check it and use that as a benchmark. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 7, 2017)

Same one as Keller, the , and the short Texan. Works good for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JohnF (Jan 7, 2017)

I had two, a pin style delmhorst and a pinless lignomat. The delmhorst was more accurate but the lignomat much faster. I think you get what you pay for, but like David noted, most are good enough for a general idea. If you need very accurate readings get a decent one. If it's not a huge issue to you anything should get within a couple points.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## edward knox (Jan 7, 2017)

Yeah I was just wanting it for a close reference. Thanks


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2017)

This is the one I have...

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00275F5O2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And I used to have this one till it got crushed...
www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HCFQDAQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 7, 2017)

Like all the guys above, I have a General from the big box store. It tells me close enough what I need to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Tony said:


> I've got a general as well from Lowes, think it was about $25. Been fine for me. I think the key is to get a piece of wood you know is dry, check it and use that as a benchmark. Tony



I don't for the life of me remember which meter I've got, but it was a cheapy. I've got wood everywhere in the shop, open stud walls inside, wood shelves, wood counters, wood tables, wood poles, wood beams; any time I want a benchmark, I just walked around the shop sticking it in wood everywhere to see where my moisture levels are for a benchmark.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 13, 2017)

I have the Timber Check http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32548&cat=1,43513,45788

and it is accurate enough for my usage. the problem I have with it is that getting pins into hard timbers is nearly impossible. You ever tried sticking pins in African blackwood? You also have to try and extrapolate data for thick slabs and cants from edge and end measurements. I find it adequate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 24, 2017)

I have good experience with the pinless Wagner and a Delmhorst. I have a small pin lignomat that I carry if I go to the lumberyard.


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't use one... Woodturner. Spin the wood let it dry a bit & put finish on. Done.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Aug 27, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> I don't use one... Woodturner. Spin the wood let it dry a bit & put finish on. Done.



I'm the same way.
I have one, but the mosture content never slowed me down.
If it warps, it's art..... well usable art.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

